# 1978 Hunter 25



## Robell (Jul 21, 2005)

:laugher Hello, My name is Robell and I am a Track & Field Coach who loves to sail. I own a 1978 Hunter 25 and I need some parts.
I need a top front hatch and a Tabernackle, the part that the mask sits in.
If anyone can help me find these parts, I would be very thankful.

Thank you,
Coach Robell


----------

